# Finally, we can thank our riders!



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

This is sooo nice....


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I don't have that option on mine. :frown:


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I don't have that option on mine. :frown:


It even works on past trips, go to: view weekly summary.......click on the amount over the day......then ....see earnings activity.....then click on any fares with a green check mark and SHAZAAM!!! thank your peeps!!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Drivers need an option to send the cheap pax a "*?*"


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't have the option either in DFW.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Well, this is new. Via app you can now send 'thanks' to a pax for a tip. As luck would have it 2 out of 3 trips today tipped. Used the function twice, no idea what the pax actually sees; you are not able to add comments.
As a side note this was a pool pax rated at 4.82! High grade poo? :biggrin:


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> View attachment 374036
> 
> 
> Well, this is new. Via app you can now send 'thanks' to a pax for a tip. As luck would have it 2 out of 3 trips today tipped. Used the function twice, no idea what the pax actually sees; you are not able to add comments.
> As a side note this was a pool pax rated at 4.82! High grade poo? :biggrin:


holy shite. You schluber....RIGHT NEXT TO ME! OY!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

just in a thread last week that was asking for this option. I'll sure sure it. Did it twice today already.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> View attachment 374036
> 
> 
> Well, this is new. Via app you can now send 'thanks' to a pax for a tip. As luck would have it 2 out of 3 trips today tipped. Used the function twice, no idea what the pax actually sees; you are not able to add comments.
> As a side note this was a pool pax rated at 4.82! High grade poo? :biggrin:


That's awesome!!!!
It's like a like on your u/p post
I bet it helps with our tips!!!!


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Drivers need an option to send the cheap pax a "*?*"


A "dont forget u promised to tip me in the app" button would be spectacular!


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Probably a controlled rollout.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> View attachment 374036
> 
> 
> Well, this is new. Via app you can now send 'thanks' to a pax for a tip. As luck would have it 2 out of 3 trips today tipped. Used the function twice, no idea what the pax actually sees; you are not able to add comments.
> As a side note this was a pool pax rated at 4.82! High grade poo? :biggrin:


You made that with Photoshop... I've wished for a feature like that forever!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> You made that with Photoshop...


no no no I didn't. I can send another pic where the option is now dimmned since I used it......so nar.


----------



## NoWhrMn (Feb 21, 2019)

Not available here...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SHalester said:


> just in a thread last week that was asking for this option. I'll sure sure it. Did it twice today already.


Here's a thread from a few weeks ago asking for this exact feature.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/we-need-to-be-able-to-thank-riders-for-tips-in-the-app.356088/


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

This is awesome. We must thank @Omega 3 for starting a thread on this topic last month.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/we-need-to-be-able-to-thank-riders-for-tips-in-the-app.356088/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

.....I'd like to add my pax NEVER talk about tip or tipping and I sure don't bring it up. BUT I will use this feature, did so already twice today. Just wish Uber would actually TELL us when there are new app features. How hard is that??????


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> .....I'd like to add my pax NEVER talk about tip or tipping and I sure don't bring it up. BUT I will use this feature, did so already twice today. Just wish Uber would actually TELL us when there are new app features. How hard is that??????


It is amazing that Uber tells us about an imaginary Subway cookie promotion but they don't tell us about an amazing new app feature to thank our/their customers

#technologycompany :rollseyes:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It’s not available here. Too bad because one guy gave me a really nice in-app tip today.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Too bad because one guy gave me a really nice in-app tip today.


yeah, when I started and then received tips I wanted to thank them. As a pax I always tip, but as a driver I think tips are awkward. not like i was back in food service where tips are standard. Point A to Point B in a decent and clean car. What exactly do we do that deserves tips? 
I do accept them and now I'll send the thanks each time, tho curious what the pax actually sees. PLus I'd like to add my own text to the send.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Here's a thread from a few weeks ago asking for this exact feature.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/we-need-to-be-able-to-thank-riders-for-tips-in-the-app.356088/


Good news!! This feature has been suggested several times here on UP.

Apparently someone at Uber was finally listening.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> This is sooo nice....
> View attachment 374024
> 
> [/QUOTEThat's cool! I always remember to thank repeats when they tipped previously. Now if they had an option to ask 1 Starers what they didn't like.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> as a driver I think tips are awkward. not like i was back in food service where tips are standard. Point A to Point B in a decent and clean car. What exactly do we do that deserves tips?


This I don't agree with. Getting tips isn't awkward for me, and a tip is standard for a cab ride.

What I did to deserve a tip was arrive safely to their destination, treated pax with kindness and respect and kept my car reasonably clean, so it doesn't smell like some funky pax, and it doesn't look like a garbage can.

But the most important thing I did was let a stranger in my car, sharing my property and risking my life.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> This I don't agree with. Getting cash tips aren't awkward for me, and a tip is standard for a cab ride.
> 
> What I did to deserve a tip was arrive safely to their destination, treated pax with kindness and respect and kept my car reasonably clean, so it doesn't smell car like some funky pax, and it doesn't look like a garbage can.
> 
> But the most important thing I did was let a stranger in my car, sharing my property and risking my life.


Cheese curd that was BEAUTIFUL, and I totally agree ♥


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> This I don't agree with.


yeah, I know I'm on my own island with my opinion on RS tipping. I own it. I enjoy getting tips, but kinda feel icky about them. Specially when my service level is the same no matter. Point A to Point B, that's it. Not a whole lot of variables there. But, I know most here jump and down over tips and become enraged when they don't get 'em. I'd feel that way if I was a waiter........:whistling:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Cheese curd that was BEAUTIFUL, and I totally agree ♥


LOL on Cheese Curd. Thank you!!



SHalester said:


> yeah, I know I'm on my own island with my opinion on RS tipping.


Yes you're on your own island. Oh, and I forgot I'm putting a lot of wear n year on MY PERSONAL VEHICLE (not yelling, just emphasizing ?).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Yes you're on your own island


i enjoy my island. There are others on my island, but they are quiet. The react, but don't post. hahahahaha I enjoy the reaction of others not on my island. Entertainment.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

The feature is Uber BS. What pax wants to get an extra unnessary communication from a low class Uber driver. It is a driver "feel good". Probably the "thanks" is never forwarded.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Probably the "thanks" is never forwarded.


oh, a placebo to make drivers happy? There isn't much feedback when you click on the button. I figure I'd be able to add my own txt, nope. SENT was the only indication anything happened.

Otherwise don't agree with anything you said. :biggrin:


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> i enjoy my island. There are others on my island, but they are quiet. The react, but don't post. hahahahaha I enjoy the reaction of others not on my island. Entertainment.


The one thing I will agree with you on about tips is: sometimes I feel embarrassed or ashamed when someone who clearly makes far less at their day job than I do at mine leaves me a very nice big tip. Like a cook at a restaurant for example. Giving me $5 etc for a $15 to $20 trip. I almost feel like refunding it but then I realize that they wanted to give it to me, and I'm spending this time -- that I could be spending with my family -- to make money.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

I dont have it and i tired both driver and pax apps


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Occasionally I want to tip the pax for getting the **** out of my car.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I figure I'd be able to add my own txt, nope. SENT was the only indication anything happened.


"Nice conversation and cleavage. Please call me at got-to-****." Just what Uber needs.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm spending this time that I could be spending with my family to make money.


wife is at work, son is at school so can't slide with you there. But the embarrassing part I get. The icky part. I don't need tips. I have plenty of 'unearned income' and wife unit still works. I'm fine with stars and wish they would comment. I'll take the tips and it does make my day. Tho, on days when there are none AND no pax ratings I'm depressed. just can't win.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> But, I know most here jump and down over tips and become enraged when they don't get 'em.


Only when they tell you they'll tip you in the app and they don't. Or the ones who are on the phone talking millions of dollars and don't tip. Or the ones that come out of million dollar homes and don't tip.

It's the liars and cheap ones.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Just what Uber needs


wow, cynic much? Come out of the darkest to the light; it's fine. -o:


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> The one thing I will agree with you on about tips is: sometimes I feel embarrassed or ashamed when someone who clearly makes far less at their day job than I do at mine leaves me a very nice big tip. Like a cook at a restaurant for example. Getting me $5 etc for a 15 to $20 trip. I almost feel like refunding it but then I realize that they wanted to give it to me, and I'm spending this time that I could be spending with my family to make money.


I totally agree with u on this. There's a young girl I drive to her Walmart job that dont have a pot to piss in and yet she tips me a buck every single time. That buck means far more to her than to me, yet cause shes a good generous person from a good family she always tips me. 
What she doesnt know is that I've been putting all her tips aside and for Christmas time I'm giving every dollar(and then some) back to her so she can experience a wonderful holiday with her family.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SuperBot said:


> Only when they tell you they'll tip you in the app and they don't


yeah, I've read those threads here. i'm totally confused how THAT conversation even starts? I never speak of tipping with the pax and they certainly don't bring it up......


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> "Nice conversation and cleavage. Please call me at [email protected]@@@." Just what Uber needs.


Tips for teets.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

losiglow said:


> I don't have that option on mine. :frown:


I think it's only in certain regions at present. Not showing on mine either. My region seems to get everything last.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> What she doesnt know is that I've been putting all her tips aside and for Christmas time I'm giving every dollar(and then some) back to her so she can experience a wonderful holiday with her family.


That is the nicest thing I've ever read on here. Your a genuine, compassionate person. You will make her Christmas less stressful.

Any extra you can send to me for my cheese curd fund: PO Box 1, Brewtown, WI. ?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Did it just roll out today? I did a few rides Sunday and got a tip, but no option to thank.

FYI: East Bay Area, CA


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

losiglow said:


> I don't have that option on mine. :frown:


You only GET the option with TIPS !


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> This is sooo nice....
> View attachment 374024


That is a nice feature and very cool. I tip, but I know the driver appreciate it.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> That is the nicest thing I've ever read on here. Your a genuine, compassionate person. You will make her Christmas less stressful.
> 
> Any extra you can send to me for my cheese curd fund: PO Box 1, Brewtown, WI. ?


LOL Cheese curd, every year I try to help a needy family out for the holidays. I didn't drive Uber last year so it's nice to "give back" to somebody that I know a bit about. I'm will tell her "don't open this till a few days before Christmas". It's gonna be a hundred bucks and a Wegmans supermarket gift card. Knowing her situation it's gonna go a long way in bringing her some holiday joy. ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> LOL Cheese curd, every year I try to help a needy family out for the holidays. I didn't drive Uber last year so it's nice to "give back" to somebody that I know a bit about. I'm will tell her "don't open this till a few days before Christmas". It's gonna be a hundred bucks and a Wegmans supermarket gift card. Knowing her situation it's gonna go a long way in bringing her some holiday joy. ?


Wow! That's wonderful.

When I used to have a "real job" and a career, I started the Sponsor A Family for Christmas where I worked. We all contributed to get a low income family Christmas gifts. I wish I had more disposable income to do that.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I totally agree with u on this. There's a young girl I drive to her Walmart job that dont have a pot to piss in and yet she tips me a buck every single time. That buck means far more to her than to me, yet cause shes a good generous person from a good family she always tips me.
> What she doesnt know is that I've been putting all her tips aside and for Christmas time I'm giving every dollar(and then some) back to her so she can experience a wonderful holiday with her family.


Awesome!!!' This is one of the best posts I've ever read on UP.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Wow! That's wonderful.
> 
> When I used to have a "real job" and a career, I started the Sponsor A Family for Christmas where I worked. We all contributed to get a low income family Christmas gifts. I wish I had more disposable income to do that.


Something my grandfather said stuck with me forever:
"We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Something my grand father said stuck with me forever:
> "We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give"


That's beautiful. Not many people understand that.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

I had the “send rider thanks” option earlier today and now it’s gone.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Drivers need an option to send the cheap pax a "*?*"


That option can certainly come in handy - far more than the TU option!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Maybe pax will be more thankful now, and tip. 

Great feature!

I kinda always thought that pax think we either don’t get the tips, or being unappreciated when they do tip for a nice ride.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> It even works on past trips, go to: view weekly summary.......click on the amount over the day......then ....see earnings activity.....then click on any fares with a green check mark and SHAZAAM!!! thank your peeps!!!


Don't have it in Tampa


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

> Something my grandfather said stuck with me forever:
> "We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give"


That's a great saying!!!

"You get what you give" my parents and grand parents always instilled on me. I was working as a 10 year old though. Being curious little boy just wanting to "help out" or give an extra hand. How times have changed huh!?

Now days I would be sued or accused of being a abusive father from some random neighbor. (I don't have kids)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> It is amazing that Uber tells us about an imaginary Subway cookie promotion but they don't tell us about an amazing new app feature to thank our/their customers
> 
> #technologycompany :rollseyes:


( Welcome to the Dark Side. We Lied about the Cookies)


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> *Finally, we can thank our riders!*


I've always been able to thank my riders!

I thank them for kicking the back of my seat, for knocking around my floor mats, for leaving behind crumbs, for their disturbingly loud ruckus, for their loud aromatic presence, for their attitudes, for their showing up late... and of course, for making me write this!


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Dropking said:


> Occasionally I want to tip the pax for getting the @@@@ out of my car.


LOL



goneubering said:


> Awesome!!!' This is one of the best posts I've ever read on UP.


I enjoyed reading that


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> Finally, we can thank our riders!
> 
> This is sooo nice....


Remember 'New Coke'?

Back in the mid '80's Coke reformulated and rebranded their 'product' as New Coke, ostensibly to counter the preferred sweeter taste of Pepsi.

I believe the latest change with drivers being able to thank riders is just the start of 'New Über' and has quite a ways to go yet.

Next, I expect drivers will be encouraged to award badges to riders. 'Polite Badge', 'Punctual Badge', 'Friendly Badge' and so forth, and these will be followed by the next amazing rider benefits program of 'New Über Rider Pro Points'.

Stay tuned....

.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

CTK said:


> Don't have it in Tampa


Yes we do.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

L DaVinci said:


> Yes we do.


Unless it just began last few days....

It's not on MY Uber in Tampa...

Tried doing it to last weeks rides...

Not in Tampa so far....8>O

Uber...a technology company...???

Balderdash!!!

Rakos


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> and these will be followed by the next amazing rider benefits program of 'New Über Rider Pro Points'.


Actually Uber already has a rider loyalty promo system that uses the same levels as Uber Pro. I know nothing about it except that a couple of riders talked about being Platinum and getting small benefits.

Some of what you get at Diamond:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

This is good news! It's not here (Houston) yet, but we're not on the front lines for stuff like this.

Unlike some people here, I have no reluctance or negative feelings about accepting tips. My lovely car doesn't qualify for anything better than X, so I'll take all the help I can get.

I was always taught to say "Thank you" to people, so I'm looking forward to doing that in the future. My guess is that it'll be here in about 4 to 6 months.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Actually Uber already has a rider loyalty promo system that uses the same levels as Uber Pro. I know nothing about it except that a couple of riders talked about being Platinum and getting small benefits.
> 
> Some of what you get at Diamond:
> 
> View attachment 374306


OMG!! I can actually foretell the future! 

.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> This is sooo nice....
> View attachment 374024


Wait until a disgruntled corporate human changes " Thanks " to "***** ****", or any other 
words that gets attention ?



mbd said:


> Wait until a disgruntled corporate human changes " Thanks " to "***** ****", or any other
> words that gets attention ?


Settlement-1,000,000$


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Yep, not on my app I’m Tampa either. Another slow new feature rollout.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

"Technology company" should be able to automate this. Have the guy who writes the driver support templates whip up a few different thank you notes and have one sent randomly to pax when they tip. Job done.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> "Technology company" should be able to automate this. Have the guy who writes the driver support templates whip up a few different thank you notes and have one sent randomly to pax when they tip. Job done.


Ah yes, the Technology Company. 

Here is a huge sign displayed today at Flemington Racecourse during the running of the Melbourne Cup - one of the biggest events on the global horse racing calendar. Über was the Victorian Racing Club's 'preferred partner' for the event.


----------



## Phil Salazar (Dec 1, 2016)

I don’t know about this , people are rude . Some drunk guy got In my car last night sat in front and doesn't even say hello just immediately let’s out a huge burb , i almost puked from the damn stench . Even though he tipped me 15 bucks **** em , and get outta my car inconsiderate **** , no way I would thank someone for those types of manners .


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

Good feature. I wish that (a) it would hit my state and that (b) we could add our own comments, subject to community guidelines of course.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I just checked, and there it is!
I wish I could send a brief note with it, though.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I like this idea, but I dont think its in my market yet


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Don’t have it here.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The thank pax for tip option has disappeared as this morning. Gone just like it arrived; no notice.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

L DaVinci said:


> Yes we do.


Ok. *I* don't have it in Tampa.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

The app needs an option to tell riders that they've been banned by a driver (whos name is not revealed).


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

So did Uber add this just to be nice?
Or more data gathering and psychological studying?

Are you an appreciative driver?
Will you be paired more often to riders with a history of tipping?

Got to keep riders happy.
If they tip and the driver doesn't Thank them, maybe next time Uber will pair that rider with a driver who WILL Thank them.

Some here are asking to be able to add a note.
How about after Thanking them when they tip, to be able to up their rating, in the case a lower rating was given, or it auto changes to a 5, Pretty good incentive and reward for riders.

Call me cynical, but something is gained by Uber for doing this.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Actually Uber already has a rider loyalty promo system that uses the same levels as Uber Pro. I know nothing about it except that a couple of riders talked about being Platinum and getting small benefits.
> 
> Some of what you get at Diamond:
> 
> View attachment 374306


Some of my pax have told me, before Uber Pro came out, how they were Gold members, and they'd get free or discounted rides because they used Uber so much.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I updated to the latest version of the Uber driver app, and I still don't have this feature. It's a good idea, though.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't have it either, San Diego


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> yeah, when I started and then received tips I wanted to thank them. As a pax I always tip, but as a driver I think tips are awkward. not like i was back in food service where tips are standard. Point A to Point B in a decent and clean car. What exactly do we do that deserves tips?
> I do accept them and now I'll send the thanks each time, tho curious what the pax actually sees. PLus I'd like to add my own text to the send.


Tips are standard in a cab, which is what we are. A fare is charged for transportation. Uber, Lyft, Rideshare, 4 'effin wheels and seat, whatever terminology is used, it is a cab, cab, cab. So tips are the norm, and expected. Sheesh, how many times do I have to explain this to some people!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Very good idea. Positive reinforcement to pax will encourage consistent tipping and perhaps higher amounts.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Very good idea. Positive reinforcement to pax will encourage consistent tipping and perhaps higher amounts.


Absolutely. Yet I am not surprised that it took ages for Uber to implement this. Oh yeah, wait a minute, of course the delay makes sense.....It benefits drivers!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Good news!! This feature has been suggested several times here on UP.
> 
> Apparently someone at Uber was finally listening.


Over the tipping posts. Tips wouldn't be such a big deal if pay was better. 
Drivers do not "deserve" tips & this notion is the epitome of the entitlement most drivers despise.

if a driver gets a tip, great. If you want better tips try bartending, wait tables or something but don't take a low paying dead end job and expect pax to supplement your income as if every single time you ate provided a service you tip.

There is NO SUCH DRIVER OUT THERE.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Over the tipping posts. Tips wouldn't be such a big deal if pay was better.
> Drivers do not "deserve" tips & this notion is the epitome of the entitlement most drivers despise.
> 
> if a driver gets a tip, great. If you want better tips try bartending, wait tables or something but don't take a low paying dead end job and expect pax to supplement your income as if every single time you ate provided a service you tip.
> ...


Again, people like you shoot every driver in the foot! I suppose your a non-tipper across the board, right? Great!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> So did Uber add this just to be nice?
> Or more data gathering and psychological studying?
> 
> Are you an appreciative driver?
> ...


It's almost guaranteed to be more data gathering and psychological studying.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Too bad there is not an option for a personal message. I would be sending helpful critiques and underhanded insults.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Over the tipping posts. Tips wouldn't be such a big deal if pay was better.
> Drivers do not "deserve" tips & this notion is the epitome of the entitlement most drivers despise.
> 
> if a driver gets a tip, great. If you want better tips try bartending, wait tables or something but don't take a low paying dead end job and expect pax to supplement your income as if every single time you ate provided a service you tip.
> ...


What exactly is your point?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Over the tipping posts. Tips wouldn't be such a big deal if pay was better.
> Drivers do not "deserve" tips & this notion is the epitome of the entitlement most drivers despise.
> 
> if a driver gets a tip, great. If you want better tips try bartending, wait tables or something but don't take a low paying dead end job and expect pax to supplement your income as if every single time you ate provided a service you tip.
> ...


I can't comprehend your logic. You think a bartender who uses a bottle cap opener and hands me my beer is more worthy of a tip than a driver who deals with traffic congestion, road rage drivers and road construction isn't worthy. 
That is nonsense.

Do you also go by the name Average Person? Do you even drive?


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

losiglow said:


> I don't have that option on mine. :frown:


you gotta get a tip first...good luck with that lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Tips are standard in a cab, which is what we are.


Agreed, but when Uber began it was advertised no need to tip and pax remember that. Otherwise Uber tipping would be north of 50%, not south. 
Seems more people get that, then don't...pax wise. Me, as a pax I tip, but not 20% unless my son really drove the driver batty with questions. ?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Agreed, but when Uber began it was advertised no need to tip and pax remember that. Otherwise Uber tipping would be north of 50%, not south.
> Seems more people get that, then don't...pax wise. Me, as a pax I tip, but not 20% unless my son really drove the driver batty with questions. ?


Since in-app tipping was introduced in July 2017, paxs cannot use the old mantra as an excuse anymore, not to tip!


----------



## annstan60 (Nov 29, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> It even works on past trips, go to: view weekly summary.......click on the amount over the day......then ....see earnings activity.....then click on any fares with a green check mark and SHAZAAM!!! thank your peeps!!!


This is most definitely NOT yet available in many areas. (I wish it was - I'm in the Boston area). Great for you - but I'm thinking it's just a trial because on another forum I saw that a driver had this feature, then it was gone a few days later.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Great job, Uber. You finally listened to the drivers and cha.........................................


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Can we send a sarcastic 'thank you' to passengers who don't tip?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Beninmankato said:


> Can we send a sarcastic 'thank you' to passengers who don't tip?


This is based on the assumption they're able to read sarcasm ?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Can't you just say thanks in person? I don't understand this anti social using the app to thank them.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Can't you just say thanks in person? I don't understand this anti social using the app to thank them.


The thank you is for those pax who tip in the app, after the ride. Without the feature, I could only thank them if I see them again or I could communicate telepathically with them.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Can't you just say thanks in person? I don't understand this anti social using the app to thank them.


No, because you won't receive the tip until after the trip is over and the passenger is long gone.


----------



## daveinlv (Jun 9, 2017)

This is a nice idea, but I MUCH prefer getting handed a nice crisp bill (even a $1 is appreciated!) when the rider gets out of the car. This happened to me three times yesterday, and each was a $5 bill, which was verbally thanked by me..


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> A "dont forget u promised to tip me in the app" button would be spectacular!


Yeah, if they say that it usually means "no tip for you" ?


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Uber, if you are reading this....Can we have a way of changing pax rating now please!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

daveinlv said:


> This is a nice idea, but I MUCH prefer getting handed a nice crisp bill (even a $1 is appreciated!) when the rider gets out of the car. This happened to me three times yesterday, and each was a $5 bill, which was verbally thanked by me..


That's great of course. But it's rare to have three rides like that in one day.



FuberNYC said:


> Uber, if you are reading this....Can we have a way of changing pax rating now please!


We lost that feature because some drivers gave bad ratings for no tip.


----------



## Lady WaWa (Oct 20, 2019)

SHalester said:


> yeah, when I started and then received tips I wanted to thank them. As a pax I always tip, but as a driver I think tips are awkward. not like i was back in food service where tips are standard. Point A to Point B in a decent and clean car. What exactly do we do that deserves tips?
> I do accept them and now I'll send the thanks each time, tho curious what the pax actually sees. PLus I'd like to add my own text to the send.


Really? What do we do to earn tips? Do you clean your car? Every day I have spots on the upholstery that need to be cleaned. I take the car to be cleaned at a car wash at least once a day. I spend NO LESS than an hour every day of UNPAID TIME on vehicle maintenance. I provide courteous and friendly customer service and sometimes therapy for passengers who are often drunk, upset over a life altering situation, getting groceries home, adding stops, vomiting, talking at the top of their lungs in my ear to their friends in the back, or making me uncomfortable by not saying anything at all. The list of customer service goes on and on...waiting in line at fast food places at bar close...driving 20 minutes to take a passenger 4 miles away because he's just trying to get home from work safely at 3 am. Waiting outside in the dark to make sure the passenger gets in the door.

I can go on and on. I wonder what it is that you do?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

a button ill never press unless i get a dollar from doing so just like ive not once hit decline on 50,000+ requests ive ignored

until they double or triple rates or stop hiding contract details they can rot in a prison cell

never update till forced & dont pay attention to anything they say

actions not words

this like badges, stars, its for kids, i thanked my pax face to face like a human & most on xl tip showing me they were thankful for my service with action



WNYuber said:


> I totally agree with u on this. There's a young girl I drive to her Walmart job that dont have a pot to piss in and yet she tips me a buck every single time. That buck means far more to her than to me, yet cause shes a good generous person from a good family she always tips me.
> What she doesnt know is that I've been putting all her tips aside and for Christmas time I'm giving every dollar(and then some) back to her so she can experience a wonderful holiday with her family.


that would take least 100 rides are you saying youve given someone a ride 100 times & not taken them off app since your friends? 5000 rides everyone got a card if i didnt already unmatch from you & get you a second time youll get another card & an unmatch request lol

dont want to share oxygen more than twice with someone who wants to reward evil middlemen

tell her text & youll give her a ride for same price uber lyft charges no tip needed win win


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lady WaWa said:


> I wonder what it is that you do?


you have me confused with somebody. Else. I'm no tip advocate. I get them, great. If I don't, no big deal. I agree we get pax from point a to point b and that is it. My car interior and exterior is clean; smells good and is a nice ride. I great the pax with my name and wait of them to give me theirs; confirm destination and away we go. They want to chat, fine. They want silence, fine. They have their own route, fine. Want radio up/down, diff channel fine. They want to sit in front, fine. They want to be on their phone entire way, fine.

I'm good; it's only temporary until drop off then on to the next pax. I get a tip I certainly don't give it back and while the 'thanks' option was available I used it (twice).

Clear as mud now on my tip opinion?


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> View attachment 374036
> 
> 
> Well, this is new. Via app you can now send 'thanks' to a pax for a tip. As luck would have it 2 out of 3 trips today tipped. Used the function twice, no idea what the pax actually sees; you are not able to add comments.
> As a side note this was a pool pax rated at 4.82! High grade poo? :biggrin:


Correct me if I am wrong. You turned over $4.47 for a 3.57 mile trip. $1.25/mile. You cannot run a bicycle on that, let alone a car.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Don't have that in New York


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Here's one that Uber might want to consider. (Uber, if you're reading this, please consider it.)

Let us revise a rider's rating UPward after the fact. I'd love to boost a rating after I get an in-app tip a few days later.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

simont23 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong. You turned over $4.47 for a 3.57 mile trip. $1.25/mile


yup, it was a shorty. I really don't give a hoot. I get shorties, longies. I only care about the time and waiting for a ping. Not doing this to make money on each and every ride. I'm happy with a tax loss at end of year to reduce REAL income. You know, income that is taxed? :whistling:


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

option not in NY yet - just mostly cheep crappy tippers in NY !


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Some of my pax have told me, before Uber Pro came out, how they were Gold members, and they'd get free or discounted rides because they used Uber so much.


I received the following on November 4th. I don't _ride_ often, but over the course of a few years, I suppose it's added up.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> It is amazing that Uber tells us about an imaginary Subway cookie promotion but they don't tell us about an amazing new app feature to thank our/their customers
> 
> #technologycompany :rollseyes:


You think it's an amazing new feature? You don't even know what happens when you hit the button. I'll tell you.

It sends a text to the pax that says

"Hey moron. I see you tipped your driver. ARE YOU NUTS? No one tips Uber drivers. If you'd like to take back your tip, click here. And if you do it again, you'll be deactivated, schmuck!"


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I want one that says "thanks for nothing"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> You think it's an amazing new feature? You don't even know what happens when you hit the button. I'll tell


Personally, I'd love to thank everyone who tips me in the app.

I want them to know that I got it. And I want them to know that I noticed it. And I want them to know that I appreciate it.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Personally, I'd love to thank everyone who tips me in the app.
> 
> I want them to know that I got it. And I want them to know that I noticed it. And I want them to know that I appreciate it.


So do I. I just doubt Ubers canned response does that. We should be able to send a personalized response.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> We should be able to send a personalized response.


Yes, we should be able to. However, you and I both know that opening up that possibility is going to mean some d-bags will write anything and everything they feel like. I doubt that Uber wants to create that possibility.


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

I've got v 4.232.10002 of the Uber app and thank you option isn't in it.


----------



## jazzijade2U (Jul 27, 2017)

Is this only for Apple phones? I android phone and I haven't seen it yet?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I have an iPhone and don’t see it. It’s not been rolled out platform wide.


----------

